# 6 favourite outfits



## LaFra (Feb 26, 2019)

Everyone does it on AC pocket camp reddit, so why not here?

My 6 favourite outfits  ♥ atm







What’s yours?


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 27, 2019)

Here are 5 of mine, there aren't a lot of clothes for guys lol



Spoiler: Outfits


----------



## LaFra (Feb 27, 2019)

I like all of  them, especially the red outfit with the Gracie's car.


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 28, 2019)

LaFra said:


> I like all of  them, especially the red outfit with the Gracie's car.



Thanks, I like yours too. Good idea for a thread, took me a bit to figure out how to make a spoiler haha I'm new to the forum. I also like your interior decorating skills.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 28, 2019)

What a cute idea!  Here are my top 6 fave outfits:





















(Yes, I wear the funny glasses a lot but I think they're cute and look good with so many outfits)


----------

